# What is this???



## nscrash (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys my friend found this working a construction site somewhere in the mid west...Any ideas??? Sorry about the pic it's the only one I got...It's about 3/8 in thick by 3in and the hole is about the size of a pincil.


----------



## hoytman (Aug 5, 2008)

looks like the teeth off a piece of equipment   (bobcat, trncher, excavator, or something)


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a worn tooth of a plow with removable tips.


----------



## nscrash (Aug 5, 2008)

NO!!! I knew the pic wasnt any good...Its made of stone.Its some type of indian artifact.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2008)

Hard to tell from the pic, but if it is stone, then it is probably a gorget.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Aug 5, 2008)

New question.....

whats a gorget????

I know what a whatsit is and a whatchamacallit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2008)

A gorget is a large stone ornament that was worn around the neck. Actually most gorgets I`ve seen had a hole bored on each side, so the neck strap could be tied on. Ain`t never seen one with just one hole, but it has got to be some kind of ornamental piece.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 6, 2008)

I have seen a couple of those over the years but I don't know what it is or what it was used for !


----------



## Al33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just speculating here, but from the looks of it it could have been used as the hand piece that holds the top of a fire stick used with a hand bow to start fires.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gorget, but like nic said, they usually have two holes


----------



## Trooper (Aug 6, 2008)

Definetly a gorget of some type.I've seen a couple with one hole drilled.Even saw a fossilized sharks tooth with a hole drilled through it.Nice piece.


----------



## GAX (Aug 7, 2008)

Just guessing also, but it kinda looks like the 'paddle' for a rope making tool.


----------



## nscrash (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## grousentrout (Aug 21, 2008)

*sinker?*

My two cents - and just a guess - is that it is a sinker for fish nets.

Here's something similar from a Welsh museum:







And one from New Zealand:






Second guess is an arrow straightening tool, but with such a small hole I'd say not.


----------



## Twodollarpistol (Oct 5, 2008)

Let me first take this opportunity to say Hi. Im new to this forum, in fact this is my first post. Lots of outstanding info here and im looking foward to beining a part of it.
 Now about this artifact. Im not sure but some time ago at a Pow Wow down at McIntosh Preserve I saw a stone very similar to this one and it was described to me as an arrow straightener. Use the edge to scrape down the high spots, then pass the shaft back and fourth through the hole to smooth down the entire shaft and make it uniform. 
JMHO
2$pistol


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 6, 2008)

Twodollarpistol said:


> Let me first take this opportunity to say Hi. Im new to this forum, in fact this is my first post. Lots of outstanding info here and im looking foward to beining a part of it.
> Now about this artifact. Im not sure but some time ago at a Pow Wow down at McIntosh Preserve I saw a stone very similar to this one and it was described to me as an arrow straightener. Use the edge to scrape down the high spots, then pass the shaft back and fourth through the hole to smooth down the entire shaft and make it uniform.
> JMHO
> 2$pistol



.
I was going to say pencil sharpener  but your idea sounds more authentic and impressive.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 6, 2008)

Twodollarpistol said:


> Let me first take this opportunity to say Hi. Im new to this forum, in fact this is my first post. Lots of outstanding info here and im looking foward to beining a part of it.
> Now about this artifact. Im not sure but some time ago at a Pow Wow down at McIntosh Preserve I saw a stone very similar to this one and it was described to me as an arrow straightener. Use the edge to scrape down the high spots, then pass the shaft back and fourth through the hole to smooth down the entire shaft and make it uniform.
> JMHO
> 2$pistol




I hope the Nugefan reads this post.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I hope the Nugefan reads this post.



 everybody knows all good arrow straightners are made from cedar .....


----------



## Red Man (Oct 6, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I hope the Nugefan reads this post.



Looks like it is to late. Guess we will be trading for quikrete arrow strainers this year at W.A.R.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Let's hope he doesn't or we will have a bunch or arrow strainers made of Quikrete this year on the trading blanket



don't give me no ideas big boy .....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 6, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Looks like it is to late. Guess we will be trading for quikrete arrow strainers this year at W.A.R.


----------



## Twodollarpistol (Oct 6, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> everybody knows all good arrow straightners are made from cedar .....



Well....EXCUSE ME!!
 The item I saw at the Pow Wow was indeed stone. But what would an Indian at a Pow Wow know. My bad 
2$pistol


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2008)

Red Man said:


> Looks like it is to late. Guess we will be trading for quikrete arrow strainers this year at W.A.R.





Arrow "strainers" huh?  I don`t know what I`ll use it for, other than strainin` arrows, but put me down for one!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 6, 2008)

Twodollarpistol said:


> Well....EXCUSE ME!!
> The item I saw at the Pow Wow was indeed stone. But what would an Indian at a Pow Wow know. My bad
> 2$pistol



Dude, we're just having a little fun with our buddy Nugefan. Didn't mean to rain on your parade. 

Hang around a while. You might get to know us and then you'll know when we're joking.

That's what these  are for, don't ya know.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the campfire 2$pistol. No one was making light of your observation. We had a huge primitive camping gathering last year with a trading blanket. Nugefan had made several arrow straighteners from cedar wood and I got one.

Hope you enjoy the fire.


----------



## Twodollarpistol (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, my skin aint that thin. I aint going nowhere. Just didnt want to sound like a know-it-all my first day on the playground. 
 Fact is I have never seen anything like this except for this one time and kinda got excited I actually knew somthing.
 Now I got to try and learn something else.
Darn
2$pistol


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to our little corner of the fire, Pistol. Join in whenever you like. We welcome all points of view.


----------

